# Archery in Athens or lack thereof



## hallroyal (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm having a hard time finding a place to shoot that is in Athens.  I shoot compound and recurve, and I live in downtown so my yard is not huge and I have neighbors all around.  I have called Athena Archery numerous times with no answer, Archery Traditions has closed and moved.  What gives with the lack of archery locations in Athens? I would rather not drive 45 minutes to shoot at a range! If there is interest should we look at starting a archery shooting club in Athens?


----------



## GAGE (Dec 19, 2015)

There is a range of sorts inside a building off of Commerce Blvd.  My daughter took a archery class there last summer.


----------



## CreeksideFarm (Dec 22, 2015)

Not a lot to offer in Athens.  I drive my daughter to several ranges, but they are all 45 minutes or further.  In outdoor season we use the yard most of the time.  Would be great to have something closer.


----------



## Drill146 (Dec 23, 2015)

Indoor at the chicken house in pendergrass, plus tons of people including myself have 3d in the yard. We have a new circuit in our area for 3d as well. One based out of Maysville.


----------



## hallroyal (Dec 27, 2015)

*Athena Archery*

I got in touch with the Athena Archery folks and they are great people who are trying to expand their hours. The range is a USA certified and insured range, compound bows can not be over 60 pounds. I look forward to getting more information from Athena Archery after the holidays and I will post when I get it.


----------



## DarkWingDuck (Dec 28, 2015)

One of the best kept secrets in central Georgia is the Charlie Elliot Wildlife Center just out from Mansfield.  Probably 45 minutes from Athens, but a heck of a lot closer than Augusta, where we drive from.
Thirty Three Rhinehart targets, including full sized moose, elk and buffalo, plus a fair share of dinosaurs.  Cost is free if you have a qualifying Georgia hunting license or GORP.  Also has a range out to 40 yards (I think).   Really beautiful park, and nice folks.  Well worth the drive.


----------

